# Critique of 4yo 16.2 OTTB



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Forum was last raced 1-6-12 and left the track sound and without injury..just quite slow. Just recently adopted by me  He wont be here for a few more weeks due to him needing to heal from being gelded. I'd just like to get a general critique of him. Wanting to get into classical dressage more as a new interest and to give him a solid foundation and down the road possibly low level eventing as something to do together. 

Not sure if he is standing funny cuz he's cold (usually blanketed) or because he was gelded a few days ago! I just included a photo of him standing before he was gelded cuz he looks more "normal".

I know I am pretty bad at crit but this is what I see....
I think he's pigeon breasted.
Long cannon bones.
Weak gaskin
I can't tell if he's sickle hocked, but his back feet need work and he still has racing plates one(they will be pulled after more healing).
He's got a lil bitty head for a big dude. My friend is threatening to call him little head  

Thanks for taking a look and sorry I do not have front and back photos.

http://www.pedigreequery.com/forum18







398412_10150696766777942_728592941_12303501_1810563808_n 


IMG_1210 


IMG_1189


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Does he crib? He looks really thick through the throat latch to me. I agree with what you said, but I am not a congo expert, by any means.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Nope, not a cribber. And I agree....very thick threw the throat latch  Is sire Roman Ruler and grandsire Fusaichi Pegasus seem to have the same thick throat latch trait and weird dip (ewe neck?) on the bottom of their necks.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Other than some of those flaws that you mentioned, he is a very pretty boy! And he seems to have some fire in him,huh?....lol...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Agreed with what you mentioned. He looks like he has a tiiiiny roach, too. He is BEAUTIFUL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Annaleah, yup...that was a couple days after he got to the facility and he was still a stud then. Also, first time lunging...she said he was a bit nervous but tried  My other TB is a real couch potato so I wanted something with more energy lol.

VanillaBean - Thank you and I do see what you mean!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gosh he's handsome.


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice looking boy!
All I can see that wasn't already mentioned is that I see a thick neck, that may be attached to low- especially in the first picture. He also could use more bone in his legs. He really is handsome though!


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

Aww, have fun! He sure looked like he was trying hard, and seemed pretty sweet for just off the track (not that I've ever been hands on with one ). Anyway, I think he looks lovely, but I can't figure out why his neck looks really really thick in the recent pic, compared to the older one. I do hunters and I know he wouldn't quite be considered a top rated hunter type due to the neck. But what a pedigree! I'm sure he is amazingly athletic and I imagine eventing would be a good match for him. And so glad he found a home!


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am not good at conformation but he's beatifull!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like this horse a LOT. He is slipper footed behind... and I expect you will have issues with his feet and keeping shoes on him.. but as he is properly shod and his toes shorten and he builds heels, he will do better. 

Often people see a roach back as a bad thing. It is not.. it is a strong conformation and preferable to a weak back that will sway with age. His back may make him a bit stiff, but he will be OK. It is a very short back and that is a good thing, tho he may forge at the trot, especially with those long toes. If he does you will need to see if doing rocker toes in front will help. 

That throatlatch, in a Thoroughbred is DESIRABLE. It is wide and allows for better air flow.. and less chance of laryingeal collapse and roaring. It is not a fatty throatlatch at all.. just clean and wide. Just what you want. 

His hocks could be a bit lower and he could have more muscle in his gaskins but he is in racing form and he will change with a difference in the work he must do and in the change in diet. 

Give this boy a shot at letting down and then put a really solid foundation on him. Take your time because this is one that is worth it. This is a really really nice horse. If you don't like him, send him to me.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Elana, very interesting point about the neck and thank you for sharing as I noticed looking threw racing TB's allot of them do seem to have the thicker throat latch which didn't deter me at all.

I will be taking it slow, I want to give him time to settle in and then will start from the very beginning as if he were a baby on the ground and go from there 

My goal is also to eventually have him barefoot. They are pulling the back shoes and will have him reshod in front before shipping. I already spoke with my farrier(who is AMAZING) and we are going to work toward having him barefoot. It's fine with me if it takes time for his feet to adjust and we do not live in a rocky environment here so I am hoping for the best.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

There is a woman moving to the Plantation I work at that does classical dressage and in hand work. I am hoping to start him off that way after some adjustment period.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a very athletic looking horse. I would be all over the dressage.. and you may find enough to work with to Event. Be careful of barefoot. Thoroughbreds usually need shoes in front and he may need them behind as well. The biggest weakness with the breed is thin hoof walls and if you have not have a TB before, you will find this out. Their soles bruise easily and foot conformation (flat soles) can be an issue with stone bruises. 

IF his feet handle it and IF he learns his flat work, this horse might look good over fences. If you do go that route you may find you will need to shoe with pads in front as jumping can sting those fronts on landing. 

Like I said, I like your horse. His pedigree is not bad tho I am not familiar with the close up animals. He looks to be solid as you go back and he did win $49k. The pedigree is all race horse. You got a good one if you can get him to settle and he is not too hot for you. 

Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

This will be my 4th TB and 3rd OTTB so I am not unfamiliar with the foot struggles  Honestly, my first two boys had better feet then Aidan(currently with me and never raced). My old boy Chili and I jumped upwards of 2'6 on a regular basis till I retired him in his late teens, he was barefoot that entire time. Knock on wood, with correct trimming so will this guy. But we'll see. He wont be going over any fences any time soon so that will give me a good amount of time to figure out his specific needs!


----------

